# Must See Scraping Class by Richard King



## HMF (Nov 8, 2017)

So Richard King held a scraping class at Keith Rucker's shop (VintageMachinery.org). The video is a must-see: (if not copy with an addon that copies YouTube videos)


----------



## papa-roe (Nov 8, 2017)

I would love to go to one. The nearest one is in Houston (I believe)in February. Unfortunately, while I could probably miss a few classes at school, I have familial responsibilities that preclude being away overnight. I would love to attend a 3 or 5 day class closer to Little Rock.


----------



## HMF (Nov 8, 2017)

Papa, if you can get a group in your area together, he will do a class.  Feel free to ask people on here if they would be interested,


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 8, 2017)

A group of us have a Richard King scraping class set up for the end of March, 2018 here in the Sacramento/SF bay area.  Right now it is fully booked, though Richard and his son Alex do maintain a waiting list in case someone drops out.  If enough people show interest, an additional class may also be a possibility.


----------



## HMF (Nov 8, 2017)

There ya go....


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 25, 2017)

Richard comes across much better on the video than when he writes on forums. Actually fairly personable. That said...I think that is probably true with many of us. Writing on forums leaves a lot to be desired...Kind of like trying to get a message across in 140 characters. Just not that likely to work out well. 
  Anyway, I totally agree that getting that hands on experience of rebuilding numerous machines is priceless experience.


----------



## HMF (Nov 25, 2017)

I have heard very good things about the scraping classes.


----------



## sidecar580 (Dec 30, 2017)

I am in the Worcester Ma area...with 40 years of scraping and machine tool reuilding. Available to answer questions and help anyone out...  JOHN


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 9, 2018)

Keith Rucker wrote and he is going to have another class in January of 2019.    Also it sounds as if I'll be teaching back in Germany in October & November 2018.  Sponsored again by BIAX Germany.   If anyone would like to host a class, lets talk.  Hosts are free I bring pretty much all we need. Ask me in a separate thread if your interested.  You need to have a 24 x 36" minimum surface plate plus a bathroom.   That doesn't plug up..lol.  The first class we had at Keith Ruckers  Abomb plugged up his shop bathroom.  The 2nd class we got a porta Potty...lol


----------

